# Bow for Bow fishing?



## copecowboy84 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well when i get back from my current deployment i am wanting to get in to bow fishing. I am buying a new bow for my deer set up and was wondering if my current bow would be good for bow fishing? I currently have a pse nova or would it be better to get a recurve or something?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2011)

You may need to decrease the draw weight as low as it will go or when you miss you may never get your arrow out of the mud....There are several bows made just for bowfishing ( package deals for everything you need for $400 or so)


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 30, 2011)

You can pic up a cheap recurve at a pawn shop a lot of times for 30-40 bucks. That bow will work, but like said above in shallow water, that arrow will be stuck deep in the goodness. Be careful if you turn it down because many compounds will not get much lower than the said weight without the risk of the limb bolts coming out.


----------



## huntmore (Aug 30, 2011)

Pse nova will make a good bow fishing bow provided you can turn it a good draw weight. I shoot about 50 pounds and do not have trouble with getting it stuck much. good luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 30, 2011)

i like my mission menace, the nova will work but i think the weight may take a toll of you..... draw weight may be an issue as well.... we only shoot about 35 lbs


----------



## castandblast (Aug 30, 2011)

when do you come back from your tour? Where is your coming back home to? Thank you for service and God Bless you


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2011)

castandblast said:


> when do you come back from your tour? Where is your coming back home to? Thank you for service and God Bless you


2nd all above


----------



## TBass (Aug 30, 2011)

Man....I started with a PSE Nova and have shot it for years without issues.  It is turned down as far as it will go and it works awesome still.  I like to shoot it for distance and depth shots because it is still heavier than my Oneida.  I have used that PSE in 12-hour tournaments and had no issues.  It works great.  Since I don't have a boat, I typically shoot that one from the shore to get some distance shots out of it.  PSE even started building a bowfishing version of the Nova.  I say "Go for it!"


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 31, 2011)

i will be home sometime bewteen end of year and mid next year, we are hearing all kinda different times lol. I will be going back to kansas but will be going to nc and fl on leave so will be in close proximity to GA.


----------



## TBass (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny how those rumors fly......we hear different ones everyday about when we're going and where that's gonna be......Gotta love it!  There decent places in northern Oklahoma to go, depending on what part of Kansas you'll be in, they could be worth the drive.  Oklahoma has lots of rough fish!


----------



## castandblast (Sep 1, 2011)

Man go to bowfishingcountry.com and tell people you are a vet and  want to go shoot. You will be lined up with trips for the year. They are all great group of guys. I hope it's ok to post that site on this one. If not I'll pm him and delete this.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aint that the truth Tbass, im at fort riley. and thanks castandblast, will have to check that out.


----------

